# IHS Receipt?



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello Everyone - 

Just trying to gather up the last bit of documents before sending them off to Sheffield next week. 

I had a question about the IHS receipt. Is that just the email that I received after making the payment? It contains my name, date of birth and IHS reference number. I am not sure if this is the page I should print or the other email stating I made the payment? Or both? 

Also, does anyone know how to login with IHS? When we applied online last night, it never gave me specific login information for IHS since it is all integrated in one process now. If anyone could help with this too, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## ferbiesa (Aug 25, 2015)

From the email you received, copy the IHS number and write it on the cover of your visa application if you are applying by post and it will automatically show on the screen once payment is made. You can also print out both emails and attach them with the visa application


----------



## ferbiesa (Aug 25, 2015)

hi, just found this link, maybe it will be of help to you.
https://www.immigration-health-surc...login?signin=0a105fb5dffb1f18044755ca2fb66bbf


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hmm, the link isn't working for me. 

The main reason I am asking about the login information is because people seem to be able to see when the refund option goes away, which seems like that indicates when a decision has been made on the application. I can't seem to find out how people are getting to login and view this.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start

I registered and paid through that site and that's where people are able to see the refund option. I don't know if you will be able to create a log in or not given that it's now integrated into your application.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Invisibleme said:


> https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start
> 
> I registered and paid through that site and that's where people are able to see the refund option. I don't know if you will be able to create a log in or not given that it's now integrated into your application.


Yeah, I tried it yesterday too and used the same login as the application site and it didn't work. I also tried to register for a new account and that didn't work either. I tried the forgot password and still haven't received an email to reset it lol. Looks like I am completely out of luck. It's a shame that they don't let you sign up during the application process. That would be so helpful to check on, but nothing is simple with this process. Granted it is a very new thing that was implemented, but one would think that would definitely be an option for us applicants. :noidea:


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

The point of that payment site was not to be able to see whether or not you can still get a refund. So it makes sense that applicants that paid in the integrated system would not be able to access this site. They have made it simpler, not more complicated.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Invisibleme said:


> The point of that payment site was not to be able to see whether or not you can still get a refund. So it makes sense that applicants that paid in the integrated system would not be able to access this site. They have made it simpler, not more complicated.


Well no, I understand that was not the point of the site. However when you pay 600 pounds for something, you should be able to at least access your account. Just my opinion, but thanks for the help.


----------

